# Indian matchmaking and the benefits of it



## trustedhealer (Aug 4, 2020)

Very few people are aware of the Indian matchmaking system and its benefits. My friend's father is an astrologer and he introduced me to this system which is really helpful in making the system beneficial for others. People aware about the system kindly share your thoughts on it with your personality traits and zodiac signs.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you need to be aware about Indian matchmaking and the benefits of it?


----------



## deathorglory (Jun 21, 2015)

I have mixed feelings, but I see some benefits and drawbacks. That said, my knowledge of it is very limited, so I'm definitely interested in learning more about it. 

On the plus side, I think it takes away a lot of the awkwardness and anxiety of finding a partner, which comes with the western dating system. In dating, we have the illusion that we can date anyone we want, and while that's hypothetically true, in reality the vast majority of people wind up dating and marrying people who are already in their social circles. I can see obvious benefits from having a matchmaker look outside of a person's normal social circles, for someone particularly suited to them.

One thing I think a lot of westerners don't understand about Indian matchmaking is that it isn't really anything like arranged marriages in other parts of the world. From my understanding, with Indian matchmaking, there is a sort of dating period where people meet with and date their potential matches. They're free to reject all potential matches until they find someone they really like, though I know Indian women feel strong pressure to get married before they get too old.

As a westerner, it is easy to be critical of the family's role in selecting partners and pressuring people to get married, but I'm sure with more liberal Indians, those issues are minimal. One thing I am critical of, though, is some of the metrics used in Indian matchmaking. Like most non-Hindus, I am very critical of the caste system, and of colorism. The Indian matchmaking system takes caste into account, which is one thing that I imagine keeps Indian society stratified. I also don't believe in zodiac. 

Another thing I'm critical of is the stigma against "love marriages" in some parts of South Asia - I think people should be able to marry who they want.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

deathorglory said:


> I have mixed feelings, but I see some benefits and drawbacks. That said, my knowledge of it is very limited, so I'm definitely interested in learning more about it.
> 
> On the plus side, I think it takes away a lot of the awkwardness and anxiety of finding a partner, which comes with the western dating system. In dating, we have the illusion that we can date anyone we want, and while that's hypothetically true, in reality the vast majority of people wind up dating and marrying people who are already in their social circles. I can see obvious benefits from having a matchmaker look outside of a person's normal social circles, for someone particularly suited to them.
> 
> ...


Self-selection for someone to marry can be especially a problem for certain extroverts who were only-child (or had only one or two siblings), and who view their friends as brothers and sisters, and the people they marry as another brother or sister (while not knowing what other qualities to look for in someone to marry).


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Sparky said:


> Self-selection for someone to marry can be especially a problem for certain extroverts who were only-child (or had only one or two siblings), and who view their friends as brothers and sisters, and the people they marry as another brother or sister (while not knowing what other qualities to look for in someone to marry).


This is definitely true, I have some female friends I definitely can't view in an intimate way.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> This is definitely true, I have some female friends I definitely can't view in an intimate way.


Those extroverts can definitely view their "brothers and sisters" in an intimate way, like with having sexual intercourse, as they understand those "friends" or "mates" are not really "blood relatives" (no blood relations to the extroverted person).


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

This information might be relevant, as "match making" might actually be better done by 12PM Energy being Shadow Self, for their Shadow Self Sensors (cognitive functions reversed):

The Sensor Shadow Self (cognitive functions reversed) appears to the 12PM Energy being at a time when there is an ideal mate, that the 12PM Energy being makes friend with. While the Sensor Shadow Self is attracted to the 12PM Energy being, it would be ideal for the 12PM Energy being to make friend with the Sensor Shadow Self, then introduces the Sensor Shadow Self to the Sensor friend, who might even be homosocial. Sensor beings appear to not care if the person they marry is homosocial, as long as they both work and study hard.

*It's possible that the Sensors have a harder time finding each other, because they understand or know what they are looking for in the "ideal" mate (as they can feel the romantic-love energy, between two Sensors of different MBTI+ type). This works because of the "seek" energy (that they sent to the Universe), so they are constantly seeking their ideal mate, without finding (unless introduced by someone like their 12PM Energy being Shadow Self). They also appear to innately understand who their Shadow Self Energy being is, unless he or she is replaced by Naga Energy being, though the "12PM Energy being label" is still relevant to a Sensor being, even if it's of a replacement (having sexual intercourse with the 12PM Energy being allows them to appear for all Role Temperaments in the 9-11PM Energy beings, while the full emotional repertoire of the 12PM Energy being is also "uploaded" for the 9-11PM Energy beings).


----------

